# 64 john deere 3020



## larry3020 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all. I was gifted an old 63-64 john deer 3020 with a loader and brushhog. I used it last year to plow my driveway , its in need of some work. It was my inlaws used on a hoarse farm. They are 0% mechanicaly inclined and I would say its a safe bet the oil hasnt been changed in a decade. No guages work. 

I went online and bought a bunch of filters. Tach , coolant temp , and trans temp guages. Plugs , wires , distributed rebuild , wires and plugs. 

Today I installed guages , wires and plugs. After I installed Tach , at full throttle I got 2200rpm. After I did plugs wires distributer I can only get 1900. The plastic peice that spins on the rotor in the distributer broke , so I have the old one back on . I'm guessing that can't be the problem. 

The old plugs were autolite 3116. The new champion d16, 516. Compatiable?

I'm not a mechanic by trade so my knowledge is limited. I did buy a in depth service manual, compression tester and vacumn guage. I have a compressor and a basic set of tools , I do most of my own work on vechicles . I know I have other problems but here is where I'm starting. Any ideas on the rpm drop?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*Spark Plug - Champion D16, 516*


Fits Cockshutt 20, 60, 70, 540, 550, 770, 1550, 1555
Fits International 560, 606, 656, 660, 666, 686, 706, 756, 766, 806, 826, 856, 3616, Hydro 70, Hydro 86, Industrials T4, T5, T340, 500, 600
Fits John Deere A, AH, AN, ANH all s/n 488000-later, AO s/n 260000-later, B, BN, BNH, BR, BO, BW, BWH all s/n 96000-later, G, GN, GW all s/n 13000-later, H, HN, HNH, 50, 60, 70, 520, 530, 620, 630, 720, 730, 3010, 3020, 4000, 4010, 4020, 4230
Fits Massey Ferguson TE20, TO20, TO30, 35, 40, 50, 65, 85, 88, 90, 135, 180, 230, 235, 245, 1100, 2135, 3165, 202, 203, 204, 205
Fits Massey Harris Colt, Pony, Pacer, Mustang, 20, 22, 30, 33, 44, 44-6, 55, 101 Jr., 102 Jr., 333, 444, 555
Fits Minneapolis Moline 335, 445, G704, G705, G900, G950, G1050, G1350, Jet Star, Jet Star 2, Jet Star 3, 4 Star, 5 Star, M5, M504, M602, M604, U302
Fits Oliver Super 44, Super 55, 60, 66, Super 66, 70, 77, Super 77, 88, Super 88, 99, Super 99, 550, 660, 770, 880, 1550, 1555, OC6
Thread Diameter: 18mm
Reach: 1/2"
Hex: 7/8"
*Heat Range: Medium-Hot*
*Replaces Autolite: : 386<<<NOTE...
Replaces Champion: D10, D14, D16, D16J, D21, D89D, K13, K15J, M14, RD14, RD16, UD16, 516 *

VS

*
Spark Plug - Champion D21, 502
*

Fits Cockshutt 20, 60, 70, 540, 550, 770, 1550, 1555
Fits International 560, 606, 656, 660, 666, 686, 706, 756, 766, 806, 826, 856, 3616, Hydro 70, Hydro 86, Industrials T4, T5, T340, 500, 600
Fits John Deere A, AH, AN, ANH all s/n 488000-later, AO s/n 260000-later, B, BN, BNH, BR, BO, BW, BWH all s/n 96000-later, G, GN, GW all s/n 13000-later, H, HN, HNH, 50, 60, 70, 520, 530, 620, 630, 720, 730, 3010, 3020, 4000, 4010, 4020, 4230
Fits Massey Ferguson TE20, TO20, TO30, 35, 40, 50, 65, 85, 88, 90, 135, 180, 230, 235, 245, 1100, 2135, 3165, 202, 203, 204, 205
Fits Massey Harris Colt, Pony, Pacer, Mustang, 20, 22, 30, 33, 44, 44-6, 55, 101 Jr., 102 Jr., 333, 444, 555
Fits Minneapolis Moline 335, 445, G704, G705, G900, G950, G1050, G1350, Jet Star, Jet Star 2, Jet Star 3, 4 Star, 5 Star, M5, M504, M602, M604, U302
Fits Oliver Super 44, Super 55, 60, 66, Super 66, 70, 77, Super 77, 88, Super 88, 99, Super 99, 550, 660, 770, 880, 1550, 1555, OC6
Thread Diameter: 18mm
Reach: 1/2"
Hex: 7/8"
*Heat Range: Hot*
Replaces Champion: D21, 502 

I'd give these guys (All States Ag Parts) a call - 877.530.4430
https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/John_Deere_3020_Electrical_s/5612.htm


----------



## larry3020 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's for the reply and link , that's actually where I been ordering all my parts. My problem was the distributet cap. Running real nice now. 

My next problem is a decent hydrolic leak , which I believe is coming from the power steering , it dosnt look easy to get to.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

larry3020 said:


> That's for the reply and link , that's actually where I been ordering all my parts. My problem was the distributet cap. Running real nice now.
> 
> My next problem is a decent hydrolic leak , which I believe is coming from the power steering , it dosnt look easy to get to.


If the steering valve is involved...... it's a miserable job to remove it, and proper repair requires special tools for the job.


----------

